
Judge upholds BMG’s $25M court win against US ISP Cox - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/judge-upholds-bmgs-25-million-court-win-against-us-isp-cox/
======
blackflame7000
Cox is certainly more aggressive now. Got two notices for GOT back to back in
the spring that finally convinced me of the necessity of a VPN

